# Dialing it in



## Brian King (Mar 28, 2012)

Dialing it in.


Cell phones and other mobile devices have fortunately or unfortunately become ubiquitous in many of our daily lives. So it makes sense to incorporate these tools into some of our training. Here is a drill adaptation incorporating cell phones that we have done at Systema Northwest.


Most Systema practitioners are familiar with zombie drills, a basic multi-partner drill with groups ranging from two to a dozen or so. One person is it and it is their job to avoid the others. All the others have a job of picking a line of attack and walking towards the person that is it. There are thousands of variations and progressions that an instructor can have the group explore. The person in the middle can be standing or on the ground or any stage in-between standing and on the ground. The zombies can be walking or running, stomping, kicking, or punching. A fun and useful drill adaption is to have whoever is the person in the middle get their cell phone and while doing the work, make a call (physically dial the numbers- no one button speed calling) to a friend or family member and without telling the caller that they are in the middle of drill, carry on a conversation. Sounds easy but it is more difficult that it sounds. We often hold our breaths when stressed, we grunt when kicked or hit, either of which can give away the conversation. To carry on a conversation requires concentration and use of different parts of brains which is difficult while avoiding multiple attacks. When stressed by the attacks, our nervous system reacts, which makes holding an intelligent interesting conversation extremely difficult, especially while trying to keep our physical work covert from the person we are having the telephone conversation with. 


During training the Systema student learns how to recover whenever their psyche is aroused. But, many often practice recovering only after the stressor is dealt with, letting the tensions stack up until they have time to deal with it. Or just recovering enough to drive on but not recovering fully at that moment. When holding a conversation a person quickly realizes that it is easier to try to cleanse and recover right away while the arousal is still small, new, and relatively weak. Not only is it easier to recover fully while the arousal is first noticed, but it is better practice. Part of the drill of course is to get practice noticing the changes in the nervous system, to notice the changes in the breathing, to notice the changes in all aspects of the psyche and to practice returning to a calm normal state. It makes sense to me to practice twenty times in a five minute exercise rather than wait and practice only once. 


For those that seek freedom while moving on the ground, try the zombie phone drill while on the ground. You will know right away where your brain freezes, where your breathing freezes and so will the person on the other end of the conversation. 






> I would just dial 911. after the attempted mugging/fight/shooting call 911 for medical and law enforcement help. Make sure you articulate what happened, who is the good guy and who is the bad guys (describe them), that people need medical attention, your location, etc. If you see something suspicious call 911


 On and on it goes. A person faces a possible life threatening emergency and the advice given is to call for help. How many have practiced this? Grossman in his bullet proof mind lecture tells of a police officer that shot himself. His leg wound hurt but was self inflicted, so no combat involved, no interpersonal violence, just an accident...albeit a painful one. He tried to call 911 but called 411 (the numbers he was used to dialing) instead. He did this three times before giving up and telling the 411 operator I am a police officer and I have been shot, can you send help? We tell children to dial 911 in an emergency but often never let them practice (drill it). A non service, non charged phone should be included in home and auto safety drills so that fingers can hit the right numbers in the right sequence. Sounds too easy? Have a training partner choke you out, revive you (mostly), shove a phone in your hand yelling to dial 911 while shooting a handgun next you. 


Even more important in my mind than physically practicing/drilling dialing the numbers and sequence, more important than rehearsing the articulation, is practicing getting control of the nervous systems response to emergencies. The phone drills above will provide ample opportunity to practice all three. We cannot foretell with certainty what emergencies we or our families may face in the future. We can perhaps predict some and should drill for those but there are going to be others that we have not particularly drilled for. It is not hopeless. All emergencies have some things in common. How bodies react to trauma and to emergencies can be a known. This knowledge gives us a start on how to train for the future unknown circumstances. This knowledge gives us strength and understanding to access during trying times. Consciously repeatedly stressing our bodies and nervous systems during training and importantly repeatedly cleansing and recovering those systems begins to provide the Systema practitioner the stress inoculations that will prove beneficial during future circumstances. 


Dont have a bunch of zombies to practice with? Understand that life is about relationships and not having a bunch of zombies around is a diagnostic that some changes may need addressing. In the meantime, make a call while doing any workout but keep the workout covert from the callee. If the workout can activate your nervous system response wonderful. Balance type of drills (walking on fences or the backs of furniture) Doing arm manipulations with a heavy object over your head. Walking along in a blacked out house or office while on the phone. The object being to physically tax your body while spiking your nervous system and too recover all while carrying on an intelligent engaging conversation. Dont have anyone to call- besides noting that you are training too much and need to get a life, call yourself and listen to your voice mail.


Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------

